# Loquats anyone?



## iVivid (Nov 6, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has made a Loquat wine, and any challenges, hints, tips and ideas? I have a 10L bucket full, will freeze I think until I get more as by the time I take the seeds out I think the amount will halve. The skins are quite tough and taste tanniny; will this cause any tannin issues? These would be impossible to skin, the fruit being only 2cm (less than 1inch) round.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 6, 2013)

7 pages of posts on loquat wine here.

Both of us in that thread are using the Keller recipe with 6#/gallon. I fermented on the frozen/thawed whole fruit, bagged, no tannin issues that I can discern.

In summary: plenty of pectic; staged sugar additions; keep fermentation temp down to the low end of your yeast's range. You are welcome to jump into that thread and post pics and progress.


----------

